# Kernel Configuration idea/help needed

## matt-swarmcast

I was wondering if there was a way to make a custom kernel based on what a genkernel actually loads.  Here's the situation that prompted this idea:

I'm currently trying to work out an issue involving the aic94xx driver for my AIC-9410w SAS/SATA on-board RAID controller.  Wilix, elsewhere on these forums, created a liveCD that could successfully load the driver and sequencing firmware for the controller (it uses a "split" driver, so to speak).  However, when I create a kernel that loads the driver either as a module or compiled right into the kernel, I get the same error everyone else who has posted online gets...during the boot phase, the aic94xx driver tries to load the sequencing firmware, but fails.  Wilix's livecd actually does this, too, but when you "rmmod" and "modprobe" the driver, then it loads the firmware correctly and the controller works as it should.  

I have been unsuccessful in creating a custom kernel that can load these drives, even using the rmmod and modprobe commands to remove and reload the driver.  My feeling is that there is something different elsewhere in his kernel configuration that I can't locate.  

My "best" idea at doing this would be to run lsmod and grep out the modules that are reported either as being "used" or using another module.  I don't know of another way of seeing which modules are actually being used by my system, and not loading any unnecessary modules.  In order to get the configuration options compiled in the kernel, I was thinking of grepping out anything in the kernel config file that has "=y" in it.  

Something tells me that it won't be this easy, however, because otherwise it seems like the normal Gentoo LiveCD/UniversalCD installs could get a relatively customized kernel by doing the same thing.  Any comments?  Any ideas on if I'm missing something or doing something wrong or any better ways to do this?  I haven't actually attempted this technique yet, but I just got the config file from willix, so I plan on trying soon.  I just figured I wouldn't waste a bunch of time if someone knows something is flawed or there's a better way.

Thanks, guys.

-Matt-

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matt-swarmcast,

As your driver needs firmware, it should work if you provide a custom initrd that can provide and load the firmware.

The custom initrd is only needed of you paly to put root on a drive on that controller, otherwise the module and its firmware can be loaded after the root filesystem is mounted.

You will also need to modify the initscript in the initrd to run the extra steps to do what you need.

It should be possible but I'd give it an intermediate, going on advanced rating in terms of difficulty.

----------

## matt-swarmcast

Well, my first foray into a custom initrd that loads the firmware gave me an (unrelated?) issue.   The following is my grub.conf file (for the livecd I'm creating):

```
default 1

timeout 30

splashimage=/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=LiveCD with matt-initrd

kernel /boot/kernel-matt-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/loop0 vga=788 looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot dodmraid

initrd /boot/matt-initrd

title=LiveCD with genkernel initramfs

kernel /boot/kernel-matt-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/loop0 vga=788 looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot dodmraid

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

title=LiveCD without initrd command

kernel /boot/kernel-matt-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/loop0 vga=788 looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot dodmraid

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

title=LiveCD NO-FB

kernel /boot/kernel-matt-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/loop0 looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot dodmraid

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

title=Memtest86+

kernel /boot/memtest86pluss/memtest.bin

```

Booting into any single one of those options (excluding Memetest86+) produces a lovely error message for me:

```
Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

The initrd was generated using the advice located here.  I ended up creating the directory /lib/firmware to put the firmware in (since that's where my driver looks for the firmware) before actually creating the initrd file.  If that's wrong, please let me know.  Guidance as to what is right would be even nicer  :Wink: 

The initramfs was generated by using my already-existing kernel configuration (.config) and running "genkernel --no-clean --no-bootsplash --no-gensplash --install all" which (as far as my understanding) recompiles the kernel according to your .config file, creates the initramfs file, and installs both into /etc/boot.  

Although both of those setups may be flawed, I'm quite positive it isn't getting to the point where the flaws would be causing the errors.  Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matt-swarmcast,

```
unknown-block(0,0)
```

means that the hardware driver to talk to your root filesystem did not load.

Its not clear, if thats the driver for your real_root or initrd.  If you get an offer to go into a shell, it must be your real_root thats failing.

----------

## matt-swarmcast

Thanks.  No shell.  I'll check it out and post my results.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matt-swarmcast,

It sounds like your kernel is missing initrd/initfamfs support

----------

## matt-swarmcast

Sorry about taking forever to get back.  Anyway, I have compiled initramfs/initrd support in.  Here's my latest error with my livecd:

```
No filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs ext2 ext3 squashfs msdos vfat iso9660 ntfs

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
```

The following is the entry from my grub.conf file:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-r5-swarmcast root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/loop0 vga=788 looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot dodmraid
```

I supplied the initramfs source in the kernel config which should, as far as I understand, actually link the initramfs file into the kernel, so there isn't an actual initramfs file to supply to the grub.conf entry.  

You may notice that the error is now on unknown-block(1,0) instead of (0,0).  After attempting to troubleshoot the initial issue, I started over with a fresh creation of a livecd.

Any ideas, guys?

-MRE-

----------

## matt-swarmcast

After thinking about it for a while (it's a wonder what thinking first can actually do!), I realized that I shouldn't need the "root=..." part of the grub.conf file since the initramfs that was linked into the kernel should take care of that.  So, I removed that from my grub.conf file, and voila!  It boots!  Not only does it boot, but it also loads the necessary firmware!  

I still have a problem as the drives aren't propery recognized.  They end up as SCSI Generic (sg) devices.  I'm thinking it might be worth my while to take that SCSI Generic support out of the kernel since it loads that before my disk controller driver.

----------

## matt-swarmcast

Well, removing SCSI Generic support from the kernel didn't fix the issue.  The drives show up as "Unidentified device type 5" for each individual drive, even if they're configured as a single RAID array in the hardware controller.  I'm a bit stuck, so all suggestions are welcome.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matt-swarmcast,

You say drives (with an S) that makes it look like your controller is a fakeraid device.

Does adding and using dmraid help ?

Hardware raid controllers normally hide all the physical drives from the OS and show up as a single logical SCSI device, regardless of how they are set up or the types of drives they use.

----------

## matt-swarmcast

 *Quote:*   

> You say drives (with an S) that makes it look like your controller is a fakeraid device.
> 
> Does adding and using dmraid help ? 

 

Thanks for the reply.  Unfortunately, I have tried dmraid compiled both as a module and into the kernel. 

 *Quote:*   

> Hardware raid controllers normally hide all the physical drives from the OS and show up as a single logical SCSI device, regardless of how they are set up or the types of drives they use.

 

Right, and that's an issue I'm having.  These drives should be showing up as a single drive.  However, they show up as seperate drives for some reason, even though the hardware controller has them configured as a single RAID array.  Needless to say, I'm quite annoyed at this issue.  Any other ideas?  Or if you want more details about anything, just ask.  I'll give as much information as I can, but I'll need to know what you want to hear about.

-MRE-

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matt-swarmcast,

You can't compile dmraid into the kernel, as its not provided with the kernel.

Its a 3rd party add on module.

I presume that booting the liveCD with the commad

```
gentoo dodmraid
```

fails to show your raid controller, as it needs firmware loaded.

----------

## matt-swarmcast

Excuse me.  I was thinking of the aacraid option in the kernel when you said dmraid.  Anyway, I'm actually using grub as a bootloader on my livecd, but if you look at the grub.conf entry from before, you'll notice I have dodmraid in it:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-r5-swarmcast root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/loop0 vga=788 looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot dodmraid
```

I have since taken out the "root=..." and "vga=..." portions, but everything else remains.

Next time I'll try to be a bit more coherent when reading and replying to posts  :Wink: [/quote]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matt-swarmcast,

When you can see your raid in linux, does it appear as /dev/sd... or as /dev/mapper/....

The former indicates its a real raid and I don't understand why you see the underlying drives.

The latter shows its fakeraid and linux will show you the underlying drives and the synthetic raid device.

----------

## matt-swarmcast

Ok, below you'll find the output from dmesg.  There is an 'sd' that shows up (sda), but that is a seperate hard drive that isn't connected to the RAID controller.  You'll also notice a "device-mapper" comes up, but no /dev/mapper of any sort.  The driver is aic94xx, and it's currently compiled with "debug" support, hence the very verbose output.  I'd attach it as a file, but I don't believe I can on this forum.  If you'd rather I take it down and email it or something, let me know and PM me your email address.  

```

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5swarmcast-stage4 (root@Eos) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 SMP Thu Jul 5 13:26:40 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000099000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000099000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000cc000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cff60000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cff60000 - 00000000cff69000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cff69000 - 00000000cff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cff80000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

Warning only 4GB will be used.

Use a PAE enabled kernel.

3200MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5950

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 1048576) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->  1048576

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->  1048576

On node 0 totalpages: 1048576

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 6400 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 812800 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f5920

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0xcff63b07

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  TUMWATER 0x06040000 PTL  0x00000003) @ 0xcff68e48

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0xcff68ebc

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0xcff68f4c

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0xcff68f88

ACPI: SPCR (v001 PTLTD  $UCRTBL$ 0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0xcff68fb0

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050228) @ 0xcff63b43

ACPI: DSDT (v001  Intel BLAKFORD 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Processor #2 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Processor #3 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xfec80000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 5, version 32, address 0xfec80000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at d1000000 (gap: d0000000:10000000)

Detected 1866.796 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 1040384

Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/loop0 vga=788 looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot dodmraid

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffb000 (fec80000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x60

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3364568k/4194304k available (3146k kernel code, 41536k reserved, 1498k data, 1880k init, 2489728k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffee7000 - 0xfffff000   (1120 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0602000 - 0xc07d8000   (1880 kB)

      .data : 0xc0412816 - 0xc058932c   (1498 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0412816   (3146 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3736.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=7473180)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0004e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0004e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0006) - 423 Objects with 47 Devices 134 Methods 22 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 43 Objects with 0 Devices 16 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c083db90

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5320  @ 1.86GHz stepping 07

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3733.74 BogoMIPS (lpj=7467492)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0004e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0004e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5320  @ 1.86GHz stepping 07

Booting processor 2/2 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3705.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=7411774)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0004e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0004e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#2.

CPU2: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5320  @ 1.86GHz stepping 07

Booting processor 3/3 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3733.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=7467548)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0004e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0004e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#3.

CPU3: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5320  @ 1.86GHz stepping 07

Total of 4 processors activated (14909.99 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 4 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 4 CPUs

migration_cost=28,3156

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

PCI: No mmconfig possible on a:1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 10 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...............................................................

Initialized 22/22 Regions 0/0 Fields 35/35 Buffers 6/21 Packages (475 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 57 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: PXH quirk detected, disabling MSI for SHPC device

Boot video device is 0000:0a:01.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.BMD0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.BMD0.BPD0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.BMD0.BPD2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.BMF3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0.PXH0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:02.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: d8200000-d82fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:01:00.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: d8200000-d82fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:01:00.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: d8100000-d82fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:08:00.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: d8300000-d83fffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-d80fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: d8300000-d83fffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-d80fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: d8400000-d84fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d7ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:08:00.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x38 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie01]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie01]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie01]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

Allocate Port Service[0000:01:00.0:pcie10]

Allocate Port Service[0000:01:00.0:pcie11]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:02:00.0:pcie20]

Allocate Port Service[0000:02:00.0:pcie21]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:02:02.0:pcie20]

Allocate Port Service[0000:02:02.0:pcie21]

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

aer_init: AER service init fails - No ACPI _OSC support

aer: probe of 0000:00:02.0:pcie01 failed with error 1

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

aer_init: AER service init fails - No ACPI _OSC support

aer: probe of 0000:00:04.0:pcie01 failed with error 1

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

aer_init: AER service init fails - No ACPI _OSC support

aer: probe of 0000:00:06.0:pcie01 failed with error 1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU3] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x4

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x5

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x6

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x7

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:04:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:32-bit) 00:30:48:32:5b:1c

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.1 to 64

e1000: 0000:04:00.1: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:32-bit) 00:30:48:32:5b:1d

e1000: eth1: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ESB2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ESB2: chipset revision 9

ESB2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1880-0x1887, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: MATSHITADVD-ROM SR-8178, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports ? Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit stag led pmp

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8814900 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8814980 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8814A00 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8814A80 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8814B00 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8814B80 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi4 : ahci

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi5 : ahci

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630NS      3.AE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xd8700400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001820

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 17, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001860

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

raid6: int32x1    723 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    725 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    616 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    466 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     2375 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2526 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1391 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2358 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2421 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3902 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3902 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  6726.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (6726.000 MB/sec)

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 13:25:14 Jul  5 2007

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1880k freed

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.2 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:09:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

aic94xx: found Adaptec AIC-9410W SAS/SATA Host Adapter, device 0000:09:02.0

scsi6 : aic94xx

aic94xx: BIOS present (1,1), 1822

aic94xx: ue num:1, ue size:88

aic94xx: manuf sect SAS_ADDR 50030480000221d0

aic94xx: manuf sect PCBA SN ORG

aic94xx: ms: num_phy_desc: 8

aic94xx: ms: phy0: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy1: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy2: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy3: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy4: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy5: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy6: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy7: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: max_phys:0x8, num_phys:0x8

aic94xx: ms: enabled_phys:0xff

aic94xx: ctrla: phy0: sas_addr: 50030480000221d0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy1: sas_addr: 50030480000221d0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy2: sas_addr: 50030480000221d0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy3: sas_addr: 50030480000221d0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy4: sas_addr: 50030480000221d0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy5: sas_addr: 50030480000221d0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy6: sas_addr: 50030480000221d0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy7: sas_addr: 50030480000221d0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: max_scbs:512, max_ddbs:128

aic94xx: setting phy0 addr to 50030480000221d0

aic94xx: setting phy1 addr to 50030480000221d0

aic94xx: setting phy2 addr to 50030480000221d0

aic94xx: setting phy3 addr to 50030480000221d0

aic94xx: setting phy4 addr to 50030480000221d0

aic94xx: setting phy5 addr to 50030480000221d0

aic94xx: setting phy6 addr to 50030480000221d0

aic94xx: setting phy7 addr to 50030480000221d0

aic94xx: num_edbs:21

aic94xx: num_escbs:3

aic94xx: using sequencer V30

aic94xx: downloading CSEQ...

aic94xx: dma-ing 8192 bytes

aic94xx: verified 8192 bytes, passed

aic94xx: downloading LSEQs...

aic94xx: dma-ing 14336 bytes

aic94xx: LSEQ0 verified 14336 bytes, passed

aic94xx: LSEQ1 verified 14336 bytes, passed

aic94xx: LSEQ2 verified 14336 bytes, passed

aic94xx: LSEQ3 verified 14336 bytes, passed

aic94xx: LSEQ4 verified 14336 bytes, passed

aic94xx: LSEQ5 verified 14336 bytes, passed

aic94xx: LSEQ6 verified 14336 bytes, passed

aic94xx: LSEQ7 verified 14336 bytes, passed

aic94xx: max_scbs:446

aic94xx: first_scb_site_no:0x20

aic94xx: last_scb_site_no:0x1fe

aic94xx: First SCB dma_handle: 0x37501000

aic94xx: device 0000:09:02.0: SAS addr 50030480000221d0, PCBA SN ORG, 8 phys, 8 enabled phys, flash present, BIOS build 1822

aic94xx: posting 3 escbs

aic94xx: escbs posted

aic94xx: posting 8 control phy scbs

aic94xx: enabled phys

aic94xx: control_phy_tasklet_complete: phy1, lrate:0x8, proto:0xe

aic94xx: control_phy_tasklet_complete: phy2, lrate:0x8, proto:0xe

aic94xx: control_phy_tasklet_complete: phy0: no device present: oob_status:0x0

aic94xx: control_phy_tasklet_complete: phy3: no device present: oob_status:0x0

aic94xx: control_phy_tasklet_complete: phy4: no device present: oob_status:0x0

aic94xx: control_phy_tasklet_complete: phy5: no device present: oob_status:0x0

aic94xx: control_phy_tasklet_complete: phy6: no device present: oob_status:0x0

aic94xx: control_phy_tasklet_complete: phy7: no device present: oob_status:0x0

aic94xx: escb_tasklet_complete: phy1: BYTES_DMAED

aic94xx: STP proto device-to-host FIS:

aic94xx: 00: 34 00 50 01

aic94xx: 04: 01 00 00 00

aic94xx: 08: 00 00 00 00

aic94xx: 0c: 01 00 00 00

aic94xx: 10: 00 00 00 00

aic94xx: asd_form_port: updating phy_mask 0x2 for phy1

sas: phy1 added to port0, phy_mask:0x2

ERROR: Unidentified device type 5

aic94xx: escb_tasklet_complete: phy2: BYTES_DMAED

aic94xx: STP proto device-to-host FIS:

aic94xx: 00: 34 00 50 01

aic94xx: 04: 01 00 00 00

aic94xx: 08: 00 00 00 00

aic94xx: 0c: 01 00 00 00

aic94xx: 10: 00 00 00 00

aic94xx: asd_form_port: updating phy_mask 0x4 for phy2

sas: phy2 added to port1, phy_mask:0x4

ERROR: Unidentified device type 5

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.008.

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987988k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matt-swarmcast,

Thats a real hardware raid card befitting a 4 CPU server. It does not require dmraid nor kernel raid support.

It has irs owm BIOS (or utility software) that allows you to set how it operates.

I guess its in its JBOD (Just a Bunch of Drives) mode now, as its showing you the drives seperately.

As an aside, you have >4GB of RAM fitted but are only using the first 4Gb. You need to enable PXE in the kernel to get to use the rest.

----------

## matt-swarmcast

Thank you for your reply.  In actuality, the original configurations tested did not have kernel RAID support nor was grub sent the "dodmraid" option.  Also, I am quite aware of the different types of RAID configurations, but the hardware controller has these disks setup as a RAID 0 array, not JBOD.  As with all hardware RAID controllers, I configure this after the POST, but before we get to the bootloader.  

If there is more than 4GB of RAM, it's because the sticks are mislabeled since there are four sticks in, all which are labeled as 1024MB on the side.  I have no qualms about my RAM being labeled as less than they are (free upgrade...woot!), but my guess is that isn't really the case.  That warning might show up with exactly 4GB, or the RAM might be ECC-registered RAM and through some error, showing up with the parity bits included or something.  I didn't put the machine together, but I came into the position with the task of "making it work."  

My current idea is to take the liveCD that Wilix made that can successfully load the firmware AND correctly identify the RAID array as one device, then create a custom initramfs for that setup that loads the module and firmware.  The current problem with that livecd is that if you install onto your RAID controller, it can't read the drive to load the module and firmware it needs to load it (nice little catch 22).  The obvious solution is initramfs that has both the modules needed to load as well as the firmware necessary.  The reason this is my last resort is that these servers are expected to experience very heavy loads at times, and a custom kernel would squeeze out that last bit of performance that may be necessary in the near future.  However, it's time to get these things running, even if it is with a genkernel with a million modules.  

If you guys have any more ideas or questions, I'm definitely still open.  Just post them.

-MRE-

----------

## Gumar

 *matt-swarmcast wrote:*   

> My current idea is to take the liveCD that Wilix made that can successfully load the firmware AND correctly identify the RAID array as one device, then create a custom initramfs for that setup that loads the module and firmware.

 

Hi.

I have IBM x306m with two SAS hot-swap drives.

I've taken liveCD that Wilix made and after rmmod aic94xx && modprobe aic94xx I got two drives (sda and sdb) instead of RAID array. So the question is why???

Does this driver support RAID on the controller or not? What am I doing wrong? Or maybe I should simply use mdadm?

btw, I've got working compiled in kernel (not as module) aic94xx with included firmware, so no odd steps and problems with initramfs. But with my kernel I also have two drives instead of RAID.

----------

## matt-swarmcast

Right...that seems to be the issue everyone now has with the aic9410 (or aic9405) controller on linux.  The only thing I've found now is to use mdadm.  It has been alleged that without using software RAID, the drives will not necessarily be numbered in the right order on boot and can be switched around.  I don't know if this is verified since I've never been able to have them do anything but boot as individual drives, not part of a RAID array.  Anyway, the few people I've been in contact with have all had to use software RAID, even though the controller does hardware RAID.  Below is a link to getting this controller working that was posted last week on gentoo-wiki.com:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Adaptec_aic94xx_with_bootable_software_RAID1

You'll notice that software RAID is required in this guide as well.

----------

